# whats the difference?



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

whatsthe difference betweent eh 2008 bataleonn goliath and the 2009 batalleon goliath?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

about a year :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

08 was spelled "bataleonn"

then 09 they changed to "batalleon".


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dude you gotta give it up. Just buy a board and quit the repetative threads


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> whatsthe difference betweent eh 2008 bataleonn goliath and the 2009 batalleon goliath?


will someone ban this guy?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You're not buying a car! It's just a board. It will cost a few hundred dollars and the odds are VERY good that you will like it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

snowboardin2137 said:


> whatsthe difference betweent eh 2008 bataleonn goliath and the 2009 batalleon goliath?


If you buy the 2008 Goliath, that's the secret model that actually does the tricks for you. I accidentally bought the 08 Goliath and got freaked out when I started doing double cork cab 12's anytime I'd hit the smallest bump on the run. The board made me so good that I got offers to replace Shawn White in the 2010 olympics. The olympic pannel banned me from competing because they said that no one stood a chance.

The 09's actually make you a worse boarder...But it will make your girlfriends boobs grow 2 cup sizes and it turns her into a sex crazed nympho. So you can see why I can't really decide whether an 08 or 09 is the best choice.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

eWrecK said:


> will someone ban this guy?


I think he is actually a rep from Bataleon.....post whoring on the forum to get the name Bataleon out...imagine you search under Bataleon and how threads pop up....:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The dudes a hand holder the best way to get them to go away is to walk away and not answer, or else answer with some of the silliest shit on the planet.

Case in point.


TITTY BLOWING that's all!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> You're not buying a car! It's just a board. It will cost a few hundred dollars and the odds are VERY good that you will like it.


True to a certain extent.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

three hundred sixty five days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Buy a Burton, so I know to avoid you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> If you buy the 2008 Goliath, that's the secret model that actually does the tricks for you. I accidentally bought the 08 Goliath and got freaked out when I started doing double cork cab 12's anytime I'd hit the smallest bump on the run. The board made me so good that I got offers to replace Shawn White in the 2010 olympics. The olympic pannel banned me from competing because they said that no one stood a chance.
> 
> The 09's actually make you a worse boarder...But it will make your girlfriends boobs grow 2 cup sizes and it turns her into a sex crazed nympho. So you can see why I can't really decide whether an 08 or 09 is the best choice.



wow dude, thank you so much, this really helps, but makes the decision even harder!
ILL GET BOTH! NOW I CAN SEE WHY SOME PEOPLE HAVE TWO DIFFERENT BOARDS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Now All I Need Is A Girlfriend!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowboardin2137 said:


> Now All I Need Is A Girlfriend!


are you going to make a thread about that now?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> If you buy the 2008 Goliath, that's the secret model that actually does the tricks for you. I accidentally bought the 08 Goliath and got freaked out when I started doing double cork cab 12's anytime I'd hit the smallest bump on the run. The board made me so good that I got offers to replace Shawn White in the 2010 olympics. The olympic pannel banned me from competing because they said that no one stood a chance.
> 
> The 09's actually make you a worse boarder...But it will make your girlfriends boobs grow 2 cup sizes and it turns her into a sex crazed nympho. So you can see why I can't really decide whether an 08 or 09 is the best choice.


This guy just won the internet


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> are you going to make a thread about that now?


He's going to have to make at leaast 10 threads, I mean he has to choose hair colour, eyes, and other stuff I won't say to avoid offending female forum members


----------

